# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Café De Dedications

## Endurer

My posting spree starts now.  :Wink:  Lets dedicate something (song, quotes, poems) to our loved ones here or anywhere.  :Smile: 

Here goes a song by Cassie Hoobstank. I am dedicating it to Aapi (Fairy)  :Smile: 

I'm not a perfect person, there's many things I wish I didn't do
But I continue learning, I never meant to do those things to you
And so I have to say before I go, that I just want you to know
I've found a reason for me, to change who I used to be
A reason to start over new, and the reason is you.

I'm sorry that I hurt you, it's something I must live with everyday
And all the pain I put you through. I wish that I could take it all away
And be the one who catches all your tears. That's why I need you to hear, 
I've found a reason for me, to change who I used to be, 
a reason to start over new.. and the reason is you

I'm not a perfect person, I never meant to do those things to you
And so I have to say before I go.. that I just want you to know

I've found a reason for me, to change who I used to be
A reason to start over new and the reason is you

I've found a reason to show, a side of me you didn't know
A reason for all that I do & the reason is you.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wow....Nice topic!! :Big Grin: 

Reps added :Wink: 

I dedicate this song to (someone very very special)

dekha tumhe hain jabse sanam
mere khayaalon mein sirf tum
dhunde tumhein hi meri nazar
behake hain mere kadam
pehale pyaar ka huwa hai mere
dil pe aisa asar
tumko mehsus kiya hain maine
bas shaamo sehar
dekha tumhe hain jabse sanam
mere khayaalon mein sirf tum
dhunde tumhein hi meri nazar
behake hain mere kadam

tumse hai meri jindagi
tumse hai har kwayish meri
tumse hai gum aur khusi
tumse hai meri bandagi
tum hi ho mere hamsafar
mushkil ho kitani bhi dagar
thaama jo ye haath hai
chutega na ye umrr bhar

dekha tumhe hain jabse sanam
mere khayaalon mein sirf tum
dhunde tumhein hi meri nazar
behake hain mere kadam
pehale pyaar ka huwa hai mere
dil pe aisa asar
tumko mehsus kiya hain maine
bas shaamo sehar

bholi si teri ye hasi
dil pe jaadu hai kar rahi
teri aankho mein mujhe
dikhati hai baatein ankaheen
dekha jo tumne mujhe
main ho gayi hoon aur hasi
lagata hain tum aa gayein
aahat sun ??? koyi
dekha tumhe hain jabse sanam
mere khayaalon mein sirf tum
dhunde tumhein hi meri nazar
behake hain mere kadam

----------


## villies

very nice bro.... :thumbs:
I ll also dedicate... but later

----------


## Omar

Very Nice Thread Bro :up;

Here I dedicate This Song To Manni bhai  :Big Grin: 
*
tere bin main yun kaise jiya
kaise jiya tere bin
tere bin main yun kaise jiya
kaise jiya tere bin
lekar yaad teri raaten meri kati 
mujhse baaten teri karti hai chaandani
tanha hai tujh bin raaten meri
din mere din ke jaise nahi
tanha badan tanha hai ruh nam meri aankhen rahe
aaja mere ab rubaru
jeena nahi bin tere
tere bin main yun kaise jiya
kaise jiya tere bin
tere bin main yun kaise jiya
kaise jiya tere bin

kabse aankhen meri raah mein tere bichhi 
bhule se hi kahi tu mil jaaye kabhi
bhule na mujhse baaten teri
bheegi hai har pal aankhen meri
kyun saans loon kyun main jiyu
jeena bura sa lage
kyun ho gaya tu bewafaaa mujhko bata de wajah
tere bin main yun kaise jiya
kaise jiya tere bin ...
tere bin main yun kaise jiya
kaise jiya tere bin ... 

*

----------


## manni9

kyun saans loon kyun main jiyu
jeena bura sa lage
kyun ho gaya tu bewafaaa mujhko bata de wajah
tere bin main yun kaise jiya
kaise jiya tere bin ...
tere bin main yun kaise jiya
kaise jiya tere bin ... 
my fav  :Big Grin: 
Thnx bro thnx soooo...... much  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

Sunset
Out over the ocean, and its waves it lay, 
A magnificent orange sphere, as it drops to the sea, 
With spears descending from within the fire, 
The magnificent beauty of the sunset each day, 

An immanent display, for the world to share, 
As it seeps below horizons, to end the day, 
Only to share light, so that others may see, 
The beauty of the sunset for all who care, 

Up above the clouds, that shadow the light, 
The rain, the snow, and the elements that blind, 
That magnificent glow, that Brightens our world, 
Another sunset awaits, just to share its light, 

Dedicated to all i know....

----------


## Jugnoh

for all the sweeet members of DT ....




Your Friendship is ___________ lik :=

vast like
"Universe"

Deep like
"Ocean"

High Like
"Sky"

Strong Like
"Iron"

Kind Like
"Mother"

Cute like
"me"

AND

Sweet like
"u"

Still if u need  me somwhere in  life ... I will be all out for u 



If you just need encouragement
To help you on the way,
If you just need a cheerful voice
To pu


ll you through the day,
I'll be there.

If you need one who cares a lot
And thinks about you often,
If you need one who shares your hopes--
Your worries strives to soften,
I'll be there.

If you would like to be yourself
With someone who respects you,
If you need one who understands
How all of life affects you,
I'll be there."

Thank You For Being My sincere  friend .....:hug2;

----------


## aneeza ali

I m dedicating this to Aapi :giveflower;

when u r counting all your loved ones

the oldest
the bestest
&
the new

i would like to stand by your side & whisper two little wors :
" ME TOO "

touchy song dedicated to Aapi before me  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I dedicate this son TERE BIN from the movie DELHI HEIGTHS to ALL DT MEMBERS:hug2; 

tere bin sanu sohnia
koi hor nahio labhna
jo dave ruh nu sakun chukke jo nakhra mera
ve main sare ghumm ke vekhia
amrika , roos, malaysia
kittey vi koi fark si
har kise di koi shart si
koi mangda mera si sama
koi hunda surat te fida
koi mangda meri si vafa
na koi mangda merian bala
tere bin hor na kise
mangni merian bala 
tere bin hor na kise
karni dhup vich chhan
tere bin sanu sohnia
koi hor nahio labhna
jo dave ruh nu sakun chukke jo nakhra mera

jiven rukia si tun zara
nahion bhulna main sari umar
jiven akhia si akhan chura
"rovenga sanu yad kar"
hasia si main hasa ajeeb
(par) tu nahi si hasia
dil vich tera jo raaz si
mainu tu kyon ni dasia
tere bin sanu eh raz
kise hor nahion dasna
tere bin peerh da ilaaj 
kis vaid kolon labhna
tere bin sanu sohnia
koi hor nahio labhna
jo dave ruh nu sakun chukke jo nakhra mera

milia si ajj mainu
tera ik patra 
likhia si jis 'te
tun shayr varey shah da
park ke si osnu
hanjnu ik duliya
akhan 'ch band si
seh raaz ajj khulia
ki tere bin eh mere hanjnu
kise hor nahio chumna
ki tere bin eh mere hanjhu
mitti vich rulnha
(tere bin sanu sohnia
koi hor nahio labhna
jo dave ruh nu sakun chukke jo nakhra mera)

----------


## villies

I am dedicating this song to the person...who is special  :Smile: 

Bin Tere Kia hey Jeena
Bin Tere Kia Hey Jeena

Tera Banna sanwarna 
Mujhe kehna O sajna

Mein Kesi Lagti HO
Mujh se Ye Poochna

GAlo per Hath rakhe
Meri bato ko sunna

Teri Heran Ankho per
Ana Mujh ko Pyar

Bin Tere Kia hey Jeena
Bin Tere Kia Hey Jeena

----------


## Miss_Sweet

So sweet :Big Grin:  kaun hai woh special? :Wink:

----------


## villies

heheheheh  :Big Grin: 
shhhhhhhhhhhhhh koi hey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh to pata hai koi hai...aur kya jinn ko dedicate karna tha :rolling;

----------


## villies

hahahahaha  :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

acha tum ne kis ko dedicate kia hey  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kaunsa pehle wala? ya yeh jo abhi kia hai?

----------


## villies

abhi jo kia hey wo to tum ne batadia ke DT members kelye hey 
jo pehle kia tha wo batao na  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woh uske liye hai:$ u knw who i mean :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

Oh yeah I just knew....  :Smile:  ke tumhari dedication kiskelye thi
I was just asking for fun yara

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe okies :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

Dedicate this Song to A girl....
who thinks she is beautiful....
but she is not....................

*baal hai yeh gayeen ki dum....
gandey tere daant us per danga yeh mon...
boley jo tun tu ayee badbuu....
Nadia Nadia oree Nadia.....
ja re ja mon dho ke aa.....

Dekhe jo tujhy dar jayee wo....
cho le tujhe ALLAH bachaye usko....
Nadia Nadia oree Nadia...
ja re ja mon dho ke aa....

Jo banne tera yaar...
uska jeena dushwar...
jise hogaya tujhse pyar...
nahi usse bara koyee khawar...
Nadia Nadia oree Nadia...
ja re ja mon dho ke aa...*
To Hear this Song Download it
Click Here

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...ALLAH kher kare :Embarrassment:  yeh hai kaun :Stick Out Tongue:  bechari :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> I am dedicating this song to the person...who is special 
> 
> Bin Tere Kia hey Jeena
> Bin Tere Kia Hey Jeena
> 
> Tera Banna sanwarna 
> Mujhe kehna O sajna
> 
> Mein Kesi Lagti HO
> ...


thnx :biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mia mithoooo :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

lo mia mitho ki kya baat hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kuch b nai  :Big Grin:  forGet it :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

meri yadasht bauth achi hea can't 4get ny thing  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz...isi wajah se hum b yaad rahein ghe aapk o :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

nahi iss wajah say nai bulke kisi aur wajah say  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kis wajah se?? :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

are chor yaar manni...tu bi keya kis aryaal kism ke sat dimagh lara raha he :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wat:x tum kio bich me arahe ho...im talking to my BRO:x

----------


## manni9

> kis wajah se??


you re such a nice sister such a funny aunty  :Stick Out Tongue: 
n a very cool person  :Big Grin:  aap ko kon bhool sakkta hea  :Big Grin: 

Btw cool down just mizakh chall raha hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i knw ....main cool hi ho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ArmaaN

kyu aur galat femi me dal rahe ho bhai ise :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

> wat:x tum kio bich me arahe ho...im talking to my BRO:x


to mein tumara kuch bi nei lagta?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

> kyu aur galat femi me dal rahe ho bhai ise


nahi essi baat nahi hea main nay mana ke main jhoot boolta hoon  :Stick Out Tongue: 
but abhi nahi bool raha  :Wink:

----------


## ArmaaN

oh reallY :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> kyu aur galat femi me dal rahe ho bhai ise


ghalat ffehmi=?? mujhe kabhi ghalat fehmi nahi howi hai !! just to let u knw

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> to mein tumara kuch bi nei lagta?


meri JHOTTI!:bg:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> nahi essi baat nahi hea main nay mana ke main jhoot boolta hoon 
> but abhi nahi bool raha


aww :Big Grin:  tussi gr8 ho ji:biggrin:

----------


## manni9

> aww tussi gr8 ho ji:biggrin:


Tussi g8 ho rasgulle ki plate ho :biggrin:

----------


## ArmaaN

are nei yaar plate to me ho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> Tussi g8 ho rasgulle ki plate ho :biggrin:


awww...so sweeT :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> are nei yaar plate to me ho


par rasgulle ki nai :Big Grin:  tum khaali plate ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

> are nei yaar plate to me ho


tum tou rasgulle ho  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz....yeh rassgulla nai ladoo hai :P

----------


## ArmaaN

manni bhai me wo rasgulla hu jo sab ke hath me ata hu...chahe wo ankhein band kar ke kyu hi na pakre :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> manni bhai me wo rasgulla hu jo sab ke hath me ata hu...chahe wo ankhein band kar ke kyu hi na pakre


to sabse bara rasgulla hi haath mein ayega na :rolling;

----------


## ArmaaN

:x how rude yaar me tumhe bara nazar a ta hu :Embarrassment:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nahi to :Big Grin:  tum to chote se pyale se nanne munne se ho :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

hae ....sade dil te churiaaa chalaya :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

tum se ulfat ke taqaaze na nibaahe jaate
warna ham ko bhi tamanna thii ke chaahe jaate

dedicating it to NO ONE!!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

tauba karo....agar churia chalaiaan hondiaaa na .....tumne idher nai hona tha iswaqt :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

> tum se ulfat ke taqaaze na nibaahe jaate
> warna ham ko bhi tamanna thii ke chaahe jaate
> 
> dedicating it to NO ONE!!!


oye bhai yeh number one kon he :Wink:

----------


## manni9

lol no one nahi no Arbi ka lafz hea aur farsi main iss ka matlan nahi hoota hea  :Big Grin:

----------


## ArmaaN

ahaaan acha acha :Big Grin:  me samjha NUMBER ONe haha

----------


## Hina87

3 pages filled with nothing but chitter chatter. It's nice to see everyone having a good time, but please stick to the topic's subject. Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## syeda

abhi nahi baad mein karungi kuch dedicate  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

I'd like to dedicate this cup of tea (in my hand) to Hira (spotlesssoul).

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I want to dedicate a  song DOORIE...to my best friend KHAWAB:hug2;

----------


## manni9

Mere hone ka ehsaas 
tere saath chala gaya !
For my Dad  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

For ma dear hina sis...

Ihave a little sister that shares my life.
She saved my life you see.
She made me well when I was dying.
this little sister with me.
I call her Sis, 
shes such an angel
and spreads her love about.
She tickles me when I am sad 
and brightens up my smile.
This little sister always with me, 
always hanging around.
We share our food and daily prayers, 
and all our humanly cares., 
for this little sister that I adore, 
gave me Her Liver to Live; once more.
Thank You.................................

----------


## villies

hmmmmmmmmmm very nice dedications  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya aap bhi kuch dedicate karo na :Smile:

----------


## villies

why nottttt  lekin kuch der bad karoga dontwory

----------


## Miss_Sweet

No dedications today? :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Mehndi lage gi tere haath dhoolak bajain ge saari raath,
Tujhe desh piya ka bhaee...
For my will be Wife  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzzz....
i wanna dedicate dis song to...........

mohabat meri jo pyaasi huyi
to gehri meri udaasi huyi
zindagi mein hain tumbin 
yeh viraaniya
zindagi  mein hain tumbin 
yeh viraaniya 

sune sune sare raste hain 
suni manzil hai jaana
suni suni si meri aankhein hai 
suna yeh dil hai jaaana
jaana 
mujhe ghrre hai sirf tanhaiyaan
mere dil mein hain sirf khaamoshiyan
zindagi - 2 mein hain tumbin 
yeh viraaniya

----------


## Hina87

*For my one and only Aapi Jaan. :giveflower;



God Bless you Sister

A prayer for you Sister that God up above
May bless you today with a heart full of love
That hell send an angel to walk at your side
Matching your pace guiding your every stride

A prayer today that the sun warms your face
Wherever you wander what ever the place
That birds sing sweetly uplifting your heart
With Nature yet blessing all shell impart

A prayer that a Rainbow with beautiful hue
Lends you its radiance blessing you through
A prayer for no reason, but simply to bless
Making your day, a little bit special I guess*

----------


## Endurer

Another cup of tea being dedicated to Hina^.

----------


## RAHEN

aww...so sweet Hina...thanks you...May ALLAH bless u in every phase of ur life...and brings everything to u that is required to make u feel happy ever after....Ameen suma Ameen... :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

You're always welcome Aapa. May Allah bless you too. :giveflower; 

I dedicate a piece of cake to go with that cup of tea for my Bhai Jaan (Endurer).

----------


## waffa

niCe topic but at this tyme cont dedicate any think 2 any One

----------


## manni9

Eh theva, eh theva mundri da theva, eh theva mundri da theva
Sari umer karahan main teri saywah ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
eh theva mundri da theva


Eh nathli nak di nathli, Eh nathli nak di nathli, 
Teri beeni gori pathli tay wanghan nalay chanak di yaan 
tay wanghan nalay chanak di yaan
tay wanghan nalay chanak di yaan
tay wanghan nalay chanak di yaan
Eh nathli nak di nathli, 

Eh wali, eh wali kan di wali, Eh wali kan di wali 
Soni lagdi qameez tainoon kali tay chan jay mukhray tay ni gorey chitay mukhray tay
tay chan jay mukhray tay ni gorey chitay mukhray tay
Eh wali kan di wali


Eh koka, eh koka nak da koka eh koka nak da koka
Nah pyaar wich deywain dhoka tay umraan dey rog nah laveen
tay umraan dey rog nah laveen
tay umraan dey rog nah laveen
tay umraan dey rog nah laveen
eh koka nak da koka


Eh jumkay, eh jumkay tedey jumkay, eh jumkay tayray jumkay
Aithu lagun hawaan tainoon chum kay ni harni di chaal waliyeh 
ni harni di chaal waliyeh
ni harni di chaal waliyeh
ni harni di chaal waliyeh
eh jumkay tayray jumkay


Eh akhiyan, eh akhiyan sohniya akhiyan, eh akhiyan sohniya akhiyan, 
Ashan pyaar wich lazthan nain chakiyan tay jag utthey rola pay gayah 
tay jag utthey rola pay gayah
ni jag utthey rola pay gayah
ni jag utthey rola pay gayah
eh akhiyan sohniya akhiyan

Eh gani, eh gani gal di gani, eh gani gal di gani, 
Teri allher sokh jawani tay ashiqan tay lut pay gayhi
tay ashiqan tay lut pay gayhi
tay ashiqan tay lut pay gayhi
tay ashiqan tay lut pay gayhi
eh gani gal di gani


Eh shalan, eh shalan kaliyan shalan, eh shalan kaliyan shalan
Sanoo nit danggayah hry terey walan ni sapni di gutt waliyeh
ni sapni di gutt waliyeh
ni sapni di gutt waliyeh
ni sapni di gutt waliyeh
eh shalan kaliyan shalan


Eh challa eh challa taydey hath challa eh challa shonain hath challa
Mainoon chad kay nah jawain hun kalah ni mainoon trepan waliyeh 
ni mainoon trepan waliyeh 
ni mainoon trepan waliyeh 
ni mainoon trepan waliyeh 
eh challa taydey hath challa


Eh cholay, eh cholay taydey shonain cholay, eh cholay taydey shonain cholay
O taintoo jindri karan ollay golay ni maithoon shermaan waliyeh 
ni maithoon shermaan waliyeh
ni maithoon shermaan waliyeh
ni maithoon shermaan waliyeh
eh cholay taydey shonain cholay


Eh bainah, eh bainah mathey wala bainah, eh bainah mathey wala bainah, 
Sakoon lutiyah hey taydey shonain nainah ni herni di akh waliyeh
ni herni di akh waliyeh
ni herni di akh waliyeh
ni herni di akh waliyeh
eh bainah mathey wala bainah


Eh chaal hey, eh chaal hey nakhrey di chal hey, eh chaal heytedi soni achal hey
Tainoon peahen gay naseeban waly ni nashey di yeh band botlay 
ni nashey di yeh band botlay
ni nashey di yeh band botlay
ni nashey di yeh band botlay
eh chaal heytedi soni achal hey


Eh minkey, eh minkey haar walay minkey, eh minkey haar walay minkey
Sadey sajnah noo koi nah jirkay tay jinhan peechay ashan rul gay
tay jinhan peechay ashan rul gay
tay jinhan peechay ashan rul gay
tay jinhan peechay ashan rul gay
eh minkey haar walay minkey
Eh theva, eh theva mundri da theva, eh theva mundri da theva
Sari umer karahan main teri saywah ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh


This speciall song is for some one :biggrin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzz....for who?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

aree bataya tou hea for someone  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha thik hai :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

This is for unexpected..ma mulan...

----------


## Hina87

Be blessed and happy always. I miss you.

Dedicated to all of those people who came and left... and all those who will in the future.

----------


## RAHEN

same dedications too.. :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

> Eh theva, eh theva mundri da theva, eh theva mundri da theva
> Sari umer karahan main teri saywah ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
> ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
> ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
> ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
> eh theva mundri da theva
> 
> 
> Eh nathli nak di nathli, Eh nathli nak di nathli, 
> ...


Plz Accept Thnx.... :Smile:

----------


## Jugnoh

> Eh theva, eh theva mundri da theva, eh theva mundri da theva
> Sari umer karahan main teri saywah ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
> ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
> ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
> ni khawaban wich aan waliyeh
> eh theva mundri da theva
> 
> 
> Eh nathli nak di nathli, Eh nathli nak di nathli, 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


its an old song  by Eisa khailvee i gues :hug2;

----------


## Endurer

Jugnoh stop posting duplicate posts dammit!

Kuch is tarha by Atif Aslam.. dedicated to the oscar guys.

----------


## unexpected

> This is for unexpected..ma mulan...


*Thanks Aapi*

----------


## Jugnoh

> Jugnoh stop posting duplicate posts dammit!
> 
> Kuch is tarha by Atif Aslam.. dedicated to the oscar guys.



I was just appreciatin  his   kahvish  ....


how com  its ....a duplicate .....:frusty1; :frusty1; :frusty1;

----------


## manni9

titlion ka mujhe toota hua par lagta hai
bawazoo hoke bhi choote hue dar lagta hai
main tere saath sitaaron se guzer sakta hoon
kitna asaan mohabbat ka safar lagta hai.

For Omer Bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Dedicating This Ticket OF Dk till titlioon k Gher TO one And Only manni bhai  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

*For my Nunni Pari (spotlesssoul)*

----------


## RAHEN

> *Thanks Aapi*


u r most welcome..:hug2; 

dedicate that from me also to her...n yes that goes to u too......with addition of loads of blissful n good lucks ahead for both ma parees...keep smiling....

----------


## friendlygal786

This is dedicated to Gudiyaa...(Hina sis)

_I said a prayer for you today
And know God must have heard.
I felt the answer in my heart
Although he spoke no word

I didn't ask for wealth or fame
(I knew you wouldn't mind).
I asked him to send treasures
Of a far more lasting kind!

I asked that he be near you
At the start of each new day;
To grant you health and blessings
And friends to share your way

I asked for happiness for you
In all things great and small.
But it was for his loving care
I prayed the most of all_

----------


## RAHEN

same prayers and dedication from me to all ma sisters in islam

----------


## friendlygal786

* Dedicated to all my DT friends... 
*

[/IMG]

----------


## Endurer

I'd like to dedicate Ismat Chugtai's 'The Quilt' to Dsjeya.

----------


## Hina87

Thank you so much Yasra Sis. That was so sweet of you.  :Smile: 
I pray the same for you Sis. :giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

thanx sis, inshALLAH our prayers will be answered, Ameen  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

This is dedicated to someone very close to me...

Fighting emotions that stand taller than I
 running away from the hurt avoiding the dreadful cry
calling your
name but you're nowhere to be found
scared, lost and alone...hurt bound.
I loved you right...didn't I?
I loved you right...didn't I?
I LOVED YOU RIGHT...DIDN'T I?
You laughed at me when I cried
I opened myself to you and you lied
you left me in a dreadful place never
to return to this lonely and emptyspace
I need to get out I need to be free, I
need to run, I need to laugh, I need to love...BE ME!!
You can't hurt me no more I've come too
far I've won this battle, this dilemma,
this war. I no longer call out your name expecting you to be found I'm no
longer scared, lost, and alone....hurt bound

----------


## moments

*i like to dedicate this hug to Fatima,Fatima(GC),Nailou,Salma,Yassi and Villi...
my Friends.....i m missing you alot........*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww...sweet :Smile:  thanks :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

The greatest sweetener of human life is
Friendship. To raise this to the highest pitch of 
enjoyment, is a secret which but few discover.
- Joseph Addison
This is for a Adeel bro  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> *i like to dedicate this hug to Fatima,Fatima(GC),Nailou,Salma,Yassi and Villi...
> my Friends.....i m missing you alot........*


so sweet billy :hug2;

----------


## RAHEN

> *i like to dedicate this hug to Fatima,Fatima(GC),Nailou,Salma,Yassi and Villi...*
> 
> *my Friends.....i m missing you alot........*




so sweet...thankoo...missed u too...when u were not coming... :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

> *i like to dedicate this hug to Fatima,Fatima(GC),Nailou,Salma,Yassi and Villi...*
> 
> *my Friends.....i m missing you alot........*


 
Hey billu Thax dear  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Mera dil nahi available koi aur durr khat khatao..
Acha sa koi dil khareedo,
Phir uss say bhi daman churao...
@ all B***es in the world  :Wink:

----------


## Omar

Bro Womens Day ka he Kuch Khayal Ker Lena tha :$

On Womens Day Special For All Womens Of The World This > :rose; Red Rose  :Wink:

----------


## manni9

lol kyun iss din appna dil de ker turwalena chahiye kya  :Stick Out Tongue:  ?

----------


## RAHEN

so sweet omar bhai..thankoo.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

Ur Welcome  :Big Grin: 

Dedicating a Punch To my Internet provider :x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*

If at times you feel you want to cry

And life seems such a trial

Above the clouds there's a bright blue sky

So make your tears a smile.



As you travel on Life's way.

With it's many ups and downs

Remember it's quite true to say

One smile is worth a dozen frowns



Among the worlds expensive things

A smile is very cheap

And when you give a smile away

You get one back to keep



Happiness comes at times to all

But sadness comes unbidden

And sometimes a few tears must fall

Among the laughter hidden



So when friends have sadness on their face

And troubles round them piled

The world will seem a better place

And all because you smiled! :-)


Dedicated to all DT members*

----------


## friendlygal786

thanx Naila..that is very sweet..:hug2;

----------


## RAHEN

sweet wishes...thankoo...its lovely..this is dedicated to u also... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks n u welcum yasra sis n aapi :Smile:

----------


## villies

wowwwwww wat a dedication... thax dear :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u welcumm :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

I can't take it
This welcome is gone and
I've waited long enough to make it
and if you're so strong
you might as well just do it alone
And I'll watch you go

-Dedicated to me.

----------


## villies

Dedicating this song to couples... Jo ek dosre se Door hain



Ake bherlo Bazuo Mein
Tum ko Hey Qasam
Jan Meri Ja rahi Sanam
Jan Meri Ja rahi Sanam

Kia Muhabbat hey 
Kia Nazara Hey
Kal talak ye Dil tha Mera
Ab tumhara Hey 

Kia tamanna hey
kia ishara hey
hum ne to pal pal tarapke
pal guzara hey

Dekho Dekho
Ab karo na 
Mujh pe Yun Sitam 
Jan Meri ja rahi sanam

Aake Bher lo Bazuo Mein
Tum ko Hey Qasam
Jan meri Ja rahi sanam

kia larakpan hey 
kia jawani hey 
Ab tumhare Nam 
sari zindagani hey

kia haqeeqat hey
kia kahani hey
samne mere, 
Mere sapno ki rani hey
Ab saha na jaye Mujh se
Doori ka ye Gum 
Jan Meri ja rahi sanam

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww....sweet song villies

----------


## villies

thax you :giveflower;

----------


## manni9

Kabhi Kitaboon Mein Phool Rakhna 

Kabhi Darakhtoon Pe Naam Likhna 

Humeen Bhi Yaad Hai Aaj Taak Woh 

Nazar Se Horf-e-Salam Likhna 
woh Chand Cherey Woh Behki Bateen 

Sulagtey Din Thay Mehakti Rateen 

Woh Chotey Chotey Kagazoon Per 

MOHABBAT Ke Peyaam Likhna 
Gulab Cheroon Se Dil Lagana 

Woh Chupke Chupke Nazar Milana 

Woh Aarzoo Ke Khuwab Bunna 

Woh Qisa-e-Natamam Likhna 
Mere Nagar Ki Haseen Fizaoon 

Kahiin Jo Un Ke Nishan Paoo 

Tu Pochna Ye Kahan Basay Ho 

Kahan Hai Un Ka Qeyaam ?Likhna 
Gaii Rutoon Main Hassan Hamara 

Bas Ek Hi Tu Mashgala Hai 

Kisi Ke Cherey Ko Subha Kehna 

Kisi Ki Zulfoon Ko Sham Likhna

Tamam muhabat kerne waloon ke naam  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

v.nice and superb dedication villies and manni bhai...dedicated to u also.. :Smile:

----------


## villies

ohh thank you so much Rahen :giveflower;

----------


## RAHEN

u r most welcome..... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

Dedicate this Song to My Friends....
Nailou,Yassi,Salma,Fatima,Fatima(GC) and Villi....
plz listen it for me.......... :Big Grin: 

[real]http://songs.funmaza.com/movies/garam_masala/gm7.rm[/real]

if you want to watch a Video

[youtube]nN3qw85fPFA[/youtube]

----------


## friendlygal786

thanx billy...this is one of my fav songs, very nice  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

*Dedicated to my big brother Adeel.

You say, your not loved and don't deserve to receive letters. I don't want you to feel that way I want you to feel better. I'll try if you want to write you a million letters, if thats what it takes to make you feel better. 

Because, not only are you my Brother, your my Best Friend. So Brother when your feeling like nobody cares just read this poem, and know that I'll always be there. 

Your special, your strong, loving and kind, know matter who's there you'll speak your mind. 

You may be miles and miles away, but this is what you need to know, this is what I need to say. So brother when youre feeling lonely, and blue, just lying in the dark, thinking that nobody cares for you. 

Pull this out, and read this poem over, and over again, because youre not only my brother, youre my Best Friend.*

----------


## RAHEN

waoo..so beautiful song...infact some days ago i waz listening to this song..i liked this song from gram masala....the same is dedicated to u too moments :givefl;...and all...:givefl;

brother Endurer for u....:givefl;...Thanks 4 being there always... :Smile:

----------


## villies

wowwwwwwwwww. billu its soooper  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wwooow nice song  :Big Grin:  thanksss

----------


## moments

You are always Welcome my friends....
its mean my collections are good.....

i ll add more for you.... :Big Grin: 
if you want....

----------


## friendlygal786

yes 4 sure billy..keep sharing ur lovely messages

----------


## RAHEN

sure...u should add them... :Big Grin: ...keep posting...:up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yup sure sure :Big Grin:

----------


## villies

heheheh Oye chak de pathe... no no no its chak de billu lol :rolling;

----------


## friendlygal786

LoL...ya billu ki he tho baath hai  :Smile:

----------


## villies

Billu ki jay ho billu ki jay ho  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

mein kia kaho...bilal zindabad...bilal zindabad.... :Big Grin:

----------


## Omar

For Her.... :Smile: 


Mahi Ve Tairey Dilaan Diyan Galan
Mainu Look Look Dain Hawavaan

Mahi Ve Tairey Dilaan Diyan Galan
Mainu Look Look Dain Hawavaan

Jaadoon Badal Garjey Saanh Ruk Javey
Ankhaan Tainu Vaikhun Hunjoon Muk Javey

Kade Aa Mahiya Ve Sadey Wairhey
Muk Jaan Mairey Sarey Veechorey

Soona Jaag Sara Mainu Bulavey
Kade Meri Ooo Kadar Na Pavey

Kade Aa Mahiya Ve Sadey Wairhey
Muk Jaan Mairey Sarey Veechorey

Mahi Ve Tairey Dilaan Diyan Galan
Mainu Look Look Dain Hawavaan

Mahi Ve Tairey Dilaan Diyan Galan
Mainu Look Look Dain Hawavaan

Soona Jaag Sara Mainu Bulavey
Kade Meri Ooo Kadar Na Pavey

Kade Aa Mahiya Ve Sadey Wairhey
Muk Jaan Mairey Sarey Veechorey

----------


## Miss_Sweet

*A friend like u


There's lots of things
With which I'm blessed,
My problems have been few,
But of all, this one's the best:
To have a friend like you

In times of trouble
Friends will say,
"Just ask, I'll help you through it."
But you don't wait for me to ask,
You just get up and do it!

And I can think
of nothing more
That I could wisely do,
Than know a friend,
And be a friend,
And have a friend like you


This Poem r dedicated to villies,aapi,bilal,yasra,fiza and muzna sis:hug2;*

----------


## RAHEN

aww...lovely poem..:givefl;...poem cute si hai...thankyou....this is dedicated to u also...ALLAh bless u... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thank uu aapi :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Kuch na kaho,
Kuch bhi na kaho..
kya kehna hea...
kya sunna hea...
Tum ko patta hea...
Mujh ko patta hea..
Aur iss pal koi nahi hea...
Bus ekk main hoon..
Buss ekk tum ho...
Ekk haseen shaam ke naam  :Wink:

----------


## Omar

Dedicating This Song To Manni And Adeel Bro:

Look into my eyes - you will see
What you mean to me
Search your heart - search your soul
And when you find me there you'll search no more

Don't tell me it's not worth tryin' for
You can't tell me it's not worth dyin' for
You know it's true
Everything I do - I do it for you

Look into your heart - you will find
There's nothin' there to hide
Take me as I am - take my life
I would give it all - I would sacrifice

Don't tell me it's not worth fightin' for
I can't help it - there's nothin' I want more
Ya know it's true
Everything I do - I do it for you

There's no love - like your love
And no other - could give more love
There's nowhere - unless you're there
All the time - all the way

Oh - you can't tell me it's not worth tryin' for
I can't help it - there's nothin' I want more
I would fight for you - I'd lie for you
Walk the wire for you - ya I'd die for you

Ya know it's true
Everything I do - I do it for you

----------


## villies

hey superb sharing sweety... wat a lovely poem (like me)  :Big Grin:  lol
thax for dedicating dear

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r welcomeeee

----------


## glimmering_candle

From the coast of ipanema
To the island of capri
All the way to kualalumpur
I will follow you wherever you may be

From the moment I first saw you
Knew my heart could not be free
Have to hold you in my arms now
There can never be another for me

All I need is the rhythm divine
Lost in the music, your heart will be mine
All I need is to look in your eyes
Viva la musica, say you`ll be mine

Can you feel the heat of passion? 
Can you taste our love`s sweet wine? 
Join the dance and let it happen
Put tomorrow`s cares right out of your mind
As the music draws you closer
And you fall under my spell I will catch you in my arms now
Where the night will take us no one can tell

All I need is the rhythm divine
Lost in the music, your heart will be mine
All I need is to look in your eyes
Viva la musica, say you`ll be mine
Gotta have this feeling forever
Gotta live this moment together
Nothing else matters just you and the night
Follow on the wings of desire
Now the rhythm`s taking you higher
No one can stop us from havin` it all 
you are my heart you are my soul
All I need is the rhythm divine
Lost in the music, your heart will be mine
All I need is to look in your eyes
Viva la musica, say you`ll be mine




thi song is dedicated to my     CZN :Smile:

----------


## Omar

Dedicating A Bucket Of Flower To Fatima Sis  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

> *A friend like u
> 
> 
> There's lots of things
> With which I'm blessed,
> My problems have been few,
> But of all, this one's the best:
> To have a friend like you
> 
> ...


lovely poem Naila...so sweet  :Smile:  
Thank you :giveflower;

----------


## Hina87

*For Iqra Sis-* You're so sweet. I love that we have so much in common. Try to visit here more often. I miss your comments. :giveflower;

*For Yasra Sis-* A great big hug for you. You're words are so sweet that they drip sugar.  :Smile: 

*For Aisha Baji-* Allah aap ko humesha humesha khush rakhe. Inni paari si hein meri Baji. Aap ki yahan posts mujhe bohat pasand hein. Isi liye aap DT kabhi nahin chor sakti. And a little present from me to you...  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

*Aww...Thank you so much Hina :giveflower; Aur mein kaheen nahin jaa rahi DT ko chor k, yahin hoon* 

*For You*  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> lovely poem Naila...so sweet  
> Thank you :giveflower;


U welcome .........

----------


## friendlygal786

> *For Iqra Sis-* You're so sweet. I love that we have so much in common. Try to visit here more often. I miss your comments. :giveflower;
> 
> *For Yasra Sis-* A great big hug for you. You're words are so sweet that they drip sugar. 
> 
> *For Aisha Baji-* Allah aap ko humesha humesha khush rakhe. Inni paari si hein meri Baji. Aap ki yahan posts mujhe bohat pasand hein. Isi liye aap DT kabhi nahin chor sakti. And a little present from me to you...


Great big hug back at u Gudiyaa :hug2;  thanx 4 ur kind words  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Dedicated to someone special:

Ankhien teri itni haseen k inka Ashiq mein ban geya hoon, mujhko basa le inmein tou. Mujhse yeh har ghari mera dil kahey, tou ho uski aarzoo. Mujhse ye har ghari meray lab kahien, teri hi ho sab guftugo. 

Batien tere iti haseen, mein yaad unko jab karta hoon, pholon se aye khushbo.

Rakh loon chupa k mein kahien tujhko, saya bhi tera na mein doon. Rakh loon bana k kahien ghar mein tujeh, sath tere mein hi rahoon.

Zulfein teri itni ghanien, dekh k inko yeh sochta hoon, sayee men inke main jiyon.

[real]http://www.apnaymp3.com/Songs/indianmovies/Anwar/Maula_Mere_Maula-%20%5BApnaymp3.com%5D.rm[/real]

----------


## friendlygal786

This is dedicated to all my DT friends  :Smile:  




~~ Your Kind of Friendship ~~


It takes more than caring
To be a real friend;
The nature of friendship;
Requires a blend
Of warmest compassion
And love deep and true
To reach and to comfort
The way that you do.
Because I can see
That your kind of friendship
Is priceless to me.

----------


## Hina87

> *Aww...Thank you so much Hina :giveflower; Aur mein kaheen nahin jaa rahi DT ko chor k, yahin hoon* 
> 
> *For You*


You're always welcome Baji. :giveflower; And thankooo for the flower.  :Smile: 




> Great big hug back at u Gudiyaa :hug2;  thanx 4 ur kind words


You're also very welcome Sis. :giveflower;

----------


## villies

very nice dedication yassi thax

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome bholu  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

very nice dedication yasra sis :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

I'd like to dedicate U2's _In the name of the father_ to akki & ruby.

----------


## RAHEN

> This is dedicated to all my DT friends  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~ Your Kind of Friendship ~~ 
> 
> It takes more than caring
> To be a real friend;
> ...


Thank you so much...:givefl;...so sweet....this is dedicated to u also...ALLAH bless u... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome Naila and rahen sis...bless u guys  :Smile:

----------


## manni9

Bicsharne ke pehle saal kese behlle?
Kese tum ko bhullaya,kese dil ko manaya?
Kese bujhne lagin raaton say din kese shaamain jalain?
Bischardne ke pehle saal roote roote...
Kese chere bachaye kese ansoo chupayee?
kese rukne lage saansoo main paal kese aankhain sukhain?


Yeh Song Jis Ke liye Hea woh kud jaanti hea  :Wink:

----------


## Atlantic

> *For Iqra Sis-* You're so sweet. I love that we have so much in common. Try to visit here more often. I miss your comments. :giveflower;


Hey Hina sis..wht'z up! how are you? awee..thank you for such sweeeet comments. Yes, i will try to be here more often, Inshallah!  :Smile:  Take care of yourself. :hug2;

Well, i miss being here...  :Wink:

----------


## RAHEN

love to see ur posts...keep coming.... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

> This is dedicated to all my DT friends  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~ Your Kind of Friendship ~~
> 
> 
> It takes more than caring
> ...


Thanks Alot Yassi..........

----------


## friendlygal786

ur welcome billy  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

> Hey Hina sis..wht'z up! how are you? awee..thank you for such sweeeet comments. Yes, i will try to be here more often, Inshallah!  Take care of yourself. :hug2;
> 
> Well, i miss being here...


Hello.  :Smile:  Alhumdulilah I'm good. How are you? I was just being honest.  :Wink:  Do try to come more often Sis. :giveflower;

----------


## moments

This iS Song Dedicate to All DTiANz...
i ll remember this wonderful moments wid you.....
[real]http://www.pakheaven.com/indian-pop-albums/media/Jodi%20No%201%20--%20Qazi%20And%20Rooprekha/Yeh-Pal%28PakHeaven.Com%29.rm[/real]

----------


## aneeza ali

I m dedicating this to my Aapi  :Smile:  my bestest friend :giveflower;

Mien jahan rahon,
Mien kahin bhi rahon tere yaad saath hai,
Kisie se kahon ,ken a kahon,
Ye jo dil ke baat hai.

Kehne ko saath apne ek duniya chalete hai,
Par chupke is dil mien tanhai palte hai,
Bus yaad saath hai,
Tere yaad saath hai.

Mien jahan rahon,
Mien kahin bhi rahon tere yaad saath hai,
Tere yaad saath hai.

----------


## aneeza ali

n i must say nice song Bilal Bro  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Aww...thanks a lot Aneeza :hug; Here is something for you  :Smile: 

What Is A Friend ?

A friend is somebody
Who knows you and likes you
Exactly the way that you are.

Someone who's special
And so close in thought
That no distance can ever seem far.

A friend understands you
Without any words,
Stands by you
When nothing goes right.

And willingly talks
Over problems with you
Till they somehow
Just vanish from sight.

And whether you're neighbors
Or live miles apart,
A word from a friend gives a lift
To your heart and spirit.

You are that friend to me  :Smile: 

Lots of love

----------


## aneeza ali

Aww :giveflower;

Love u Aapi  :Smile:

----------


## moments

> n i must say nice song Bilal Bro


Thanks Aneeza sis............

----------


## friendlygal786

wat a beautiful song billy..thanx 4 dedicating it its lovely :givefl;

----------


## Fairy

I would like to dedicate "papu yaar tung na kar" to my brother :x

----------


## RAHEN

> This iS Song Dedicate to All DTiANz...
> 
> i ll remember this wonderful moments wid you.....




Thanks a lot Bilal...lovely song...yeh pal humme yaad aayenge....simply superb...thanks... :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

bohat acha song hai bilal

----------


## moments

==>Yassi,Fatima n Nilo...
Yeh song ap k liye hi tu hai.....
mein apse yehi kehna chahta hai...
aur baqi sab jo mujhy jante hein...
mujhy chahte hein.... :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

You have a beautiful heart
that overflows with love and life.
You are such a great inspiration,
and I just had to tell you.

You seem to have
a joy in your heart at all times.
Your happiness rubs off on others,
and it affects me.

I can't help but feel happy
when I'm around you.

Your enthusiasm is contagious.
You are excited about everything.

A person cannot be interested
in all the facets of life
without having a loving and
beautiful heart... and you do.

In order to care,
there must be a depth of love
and concern for all humanity.
You have it.

It's in your beautiful heart
and in your very soul.
This makes you rare, indeed.

Today, I just wanted to let you know
what a great contribution you make
to the lives of all those who know you...
especially me.

*Dedicated to Fairy baji..*

----------


## Fairy

*Aww..Thanks a lot Yasra. :huglove: It was a lovely surprise  :giveflower;*

----------


## friendlygal786

Ur welcome baji..it was perfect for u:hug2;

----------


## moments

One of My Favorite Song to
My Favorite Friends on DT........
Fatima,Faiza,Salma,Yasra,Villies,Muzna,Nilo
Fatima(GC) n Syeda.........
Thank You to B My Friend..
[real]http://songs.wallpaperspecial.com/songs/movie/dh/Tere%20Bin%20%28WallpaperSpecial.com%29.rm[/real]

----------


## RAHEN

waoo...yeh song bhi acha hai...this is dedicated to u also... :Smile: ...and yeah i liked the lyrics more ... :Smile: ..Thank you.. :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya yeh ghana mere i pod mein bohat chalta hai :Wink:  thanks for dedicating billu:hug2;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> ==>Yassi,Fatima n Nilo...
> Yeh song ap k liye hi tu hai.....
> mein apse yehi kehna chahta hai...
> aur baqi sab jo mujhy jante hein...
> mujhy chahte hein....


aww..so sweet song :Smile:  thanks

----------


## moments

You're Fatima...n Nilo....
yes if u need to enjoy the Video too....

Check ma Profile.... :Big Grin:

----------


## moments

> waoo...yeh song bhi acha hai...this is dedicated to u also......and yeah i liked the lyrics more .....Thank you..


Lyrics for you Fatima......
[real]http://songs.wallpaperspecial.com/songs/movie/dh/Tere%20Bin%20%28WallpaperSpecial.com%29.rm[/real]
tere bin sanu sohnia
koi hor nahio labhna
jo dave ruh nu sakun chukke jo nakhra mera
ve main sare ghumm ke vekhia
amrika , roos, malaysia
kittey vi koi fark si
har kise di koi shart si
koi mangda mera si sama
koi hunda surat te fida
koi mangda meri si vafa
na koi mangda merian bala
tere bin hor na kise
mangni merian bala 
tere bin hor na kise
karni dhup vich chhan
tere bin sanu sohnia
koi hor nahio labhna
jo dave ruh nu sakun chukke jo nakhra mera

jiven rukia si tun zara
nahion bhulna main sari umar
jiven akhia si akhan chura
"rovenga sanu yad kar"
hasia si main hasa ajeeb
(par) tu nahi si hasia
dil vich tera jo raaz si
mainu tu kyon ni dasia
tere bin sanu eh raz
kise hor nahion dasna
tere bin peerh da ilaaj 
kis vaid kolon labhna
tere bin sanu sohnia
koi hor nahio labhna
jo dave ruh nu sakun chukke jo nakhra mera

milia si ajj mainu
tera ik patra 
likhia si jis 'te
tun shayr varey shah da
park ke si osnu
hanjnu ik duliya
akhan 'ch band si
seh raaz ajj khulia
ki tere bin eh mere hanjnu
kise hor nahio chumna
ki tere bin eh mere hanjhu
mitti vich rulnha
(tere bin sanu sohnia
koi hor nahio labhna
jo dave ruh nu sakun chukke jo nakhra mera) - 5

----------


## khawab

[quote="moments, post: 266009"]One of My Favorite Song to

My Favorite Friends on DT........
Fatima,Faiza,Salma,Yasra,Villies,Muzna,Nilo
Fatima(GC) n Syeda.........
Thank You to B My Friend.. 


main ghar jaake sunon gi coz college mein yeh song khul nahin raha .. waise thanks  :Smile: 

n here's my favourite song dedicated to my sweet sweet frndz bilal,rahen aapi,sweeto,Adeel bhai,yasra sis,villies,muzna & my besti eva ANSAR  :Smile: 
[real]http://66.45.233.12/DoDilonKi.mp3[/real]

*Laa Laa, La La La Laa Laa*
*In Hawaaon Pe Kisi Ne Likh Di*
*Do Dilon Ki Kahaani*
*In Hawaaon Pe Kisi Ne Likh Di Do Dilon Ki Kahaani* 
*Us Mein Do Naam Likhe Hain, Ek Tera Hai Ek Mera* 
*In Hawaaon Pe Kisi Ne Likh Di Do Dilon Ki Kahaani* 
*Us Mein Do Naam Likhe Hain, Ek Tera Hai Ek Mera*  
*Aa Gaye Hum Kahan, Paagal Sa Yeh Samaa*
*Paagal Banaane Laga Ho, Dekho*
*Kaisi Yeh Khushboo Hai, Kaisa Yeh Jaadu Hai*
*Jaadu Sa Chhaane Laga Ho, Dekho*
*Yeh Hua Hai Yahan Pe Pehli Baar*
*Do Dil Jo Mil Ke Dhadke Hain, Ek Tera Hai Ek Mera* 
*Jaage Hain, Soye Hain, Hum Kahan Khoye Hain*
*Kuch Yaad Aata Nahin Ho, Dekho*
*Tere Naam Ke Binaa, Teri Yaad Ke Sivaa*
*Kuch Yaad Aata Nahin Ho, Dekho*
*Hamaare, Tumhaare Pyaar Ke*
*Do Sapne Sach Ho Rahe Hain, Ek Tera Hai Ek Mera*  
*In Hawaaon Pe Kisi Ne Likh Di Do Dilon Ki Kahaani* 
*Ho, In Hawaaon Pe Kisi Ne Likh Di Do Dilon Ki Kahaani* 
*Us Mein Do Naam Likhe Hain, Ek Tera Hai Ek Mera* 
*Us Mein Do Naam Likhe Hain, Ek Tera Hai Ek Mera*

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i cant hear da song:s but thnx :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

:s ... awwww  :Frown:  .. chalo main ghar jaake sahi kardun gi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

okies :Big Grin:  lyrics to ache lag rahe hain :Wink:

----------


## khawab

hehe .. bohot acha gana bhi hai  :Big Grin:  .. par pata nahin kyun nahin song chal raha  :Frown:  .. mujhe bilal ne bataya to tha maine to waise hi kiya tha par chal kyun nahin raha .. pata nahin :cry:

----------


## friendlygal786

> One of My Favorite Song to
> My Favorite Friends on DT........
> Fatima,Faiza,Salma,Yasra,Villies,Muzna,Nilo
> Fatima(GC) n Syeda.........
> Thank You to B My Friend..
> [real]http://songs.wallpaperspecial.com/songs/movie/dh/Tere%20Bin%20%28WallpaperSpecial.com%29.rm[/real]


Thanx bilal, its a great song  :Smile:

----------


## khawab

ab sunein yeh song maine sahi kardiya  :Big Grin:  
bilal,rahen aapi,sweeto,Adeel bhai,yasra sis,villies,muzna & my besti eva ANSAR ko yeh song dedicate karti hoon  :Smile:  do listen it ! meri ooper waali posts mein  :Smile:

----------


## moments

thank u.......
thank u very much Fizoo......
tumhy ager meri samjh nahi ati tu...
[link]http://www.desitwist.com/misc.php?do=bbcode[/link]
check ker lo. :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

hehhe .. got it ! thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## friendlygal786

oh so sweet Fizo :hug2; 
its a lovely song, thanx so much  :Smile:

----------


## moments

thanks met bolo yar............ :Big Grin:

----------


## khawab

> oh so sweet Fizo :hug2; 
> its a lovely song, thanx so much


u r welcum  :Smile: 




> thanks met bolo yar............


okii sorry  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moments

sorry b met bolo ullu........... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## khawab

okiiiiiiiiiiii  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Hina87

*Many, many hugs and kisses to you my sweet Iqra Sissooo. :hug2;
You took time out of your day to make me smile, which normally no one does for me. Love you Sis. :giveflower;
(For Atlantic)
*

----------


## Endurer

Peanut Coffee for Aapi & Aneeza sis  :Wink:

----------


## Atlantic

*Thank you Hina.*

*Thank you Hina :kissing: for your kind and thougtful words.
 Admire you for your initiatives and caring personality. 

 You are always Welcome!* :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

I never take caring for granted, especially when someone does something a bit out of their way for someone else.  :Smile:  It was my pleasure Sis. :giveflower;

----------


## Atlantic

missing M.A....would like to dedicate this song to M.A.:

Tere Bin

tere bin main yun kaise jiya 
kaise jiya tere bin 
tere bin main yun kaise jiya 
kaise jiya tere bin 
lekar yaad teri raaten meri kati - 2 
mujhse baaten teri karti hai chaandani 
tanha hai tujh bin raaten meri 
din mere din ke jaise nahi 
tanha badan tanha hai ruh namm meri aankhen rahe 
aaja mere ab rubaru 
jeena nahi bin tere 
tere bin main yun kaise jiya 
kaise jiya tere bin

----------


## moments

Dedicate to Faiza(Khawab)


[real]http://hindisongs.apniisp.com/movies/tumsanahindekha/tumsanahindekha04.rm[/real]
*woh humse khafa hain hum unse khafa hain
magar baat karne ko jee chahta hain
badi dilnashi hai yeh unki adaayen
adaaon pe marne ko jee chahta hain
woh humse khafa hain hum unse khafa hain

jo kehna hai unse kahe bhi toh kaise
bina kutch kahe hum rahe bhi toh kaise
bina kutch kahe hum rahe bhi toh kaise
kasam chahaton ki mohabbat mein ab toh 
hadho se gujarne ko jee chahta hain
woh humse khafa hain hum unse khafa hain
magar baat karne ko jee chahta hain
woh humse khafa hain hum unse khafa hain

jo dil ki duaan hai kabhi kaam aaye
ghadi do ghadi ko toh aaram aaye
ghadi do ghadi ko toh aaram aaye
sanam baajuon ke hasi daayre mein 
rokar bikharne ko jee chahta hain
woh humse khafa hain hum unse khafa hain
magar baat karne ko jee chahta hain
badi dilnashi hai yeh unki adaayen
adaaon pe marne ko jee chahta hain
woh humse khafa hain hum unse khafa hain*

----------


## Fairy

Thanks for the lovely coffee Adeel  :Smile:

----------


## aneeza ali

yummy  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for the coffee Bhai :giveflower;
i want this now  :Wink:

----------


## aneeza ali

for Adeel bhai :giveflower;

----------


## aneeza ali

ab bataen kausa flavour chahiye?  :Wink:

----------


## Fairy

*The gifts I'd leave*

 The gifts I'd leave beneath your tree, 
Aren't those that you can touch or see,

 Not wrapped in Christmas tissue gay 
But gifts to bless you every day.

 The gift of friendship warm and true, 
is one that I would leave for you

 Good health and happiness and cheer 
To keep you smiling through the year

 The gift of peace that comes from God, 
With prayer to guide each path you trod

 And when your heart has lost it's song 
The gift of hope to cheer you on.

 These are the gifts I'd leave for you 
 To bring you joy your whole life through  :Smile: 

This is for you Adeel 

I would also like to dedicate a song to you from the movie "Rishtey" n that is "Rishta tera rishta mera" :giveflower;

----------


## khawab

> Dedicate to Faiza(Khawab)
> 
> 
> [real]http://hindisongs.apniisp.com/movies/tumsanahindekha/tumsanahindekha04.rm[/real]
> *woh humse khafa hain hum unse khafa hain
> magar baat karne ko jee chahta hain
> badi dilnashi hai yeh unki adaayen
> adaaon pe marne ko jee chahta hain
> woh humse khafa hain hum unse khafa hain
> ...


thnx for dedicating

----------


## moments

you're welcome...

----------


## Atlantic

*For my Sweet Rahen sis,* 


*Thank You for being a wonderful person and a great friend!:huglove:*

----------


## RAHEN

waoo...Thank you iqra:kissing: ...really it is beautiful and awesome...:hug2; i loved ur dedication...sorry for seeing it late...but thankyou iqra..:huglove:

----------


## Hina87

*Every Night I Pray For You*

*A Prayer For My Brothers*


_-Dedicated to my two big brothers that are always watching out for me._

----------


## Hina87

:Smile: 

*Bump*

----------


## Shikari

TO PHIR AAO >>TO my Awl Frnds Far away frm me..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I want to dedicate a song "Apne" to him...

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

*ALL My Life.. by Mariah Carey...*
Ive been waiting for someone to come into my life
Who would bring me joy and give me pleasure
I have taken chances on romances once or twice
And I found that in my heart its you I treasure

You and only you can make me feel the way I do
You and only you can make it better
You and only you can do the freaky things you do
And Im so into you and thats forever and ever

All my life
My loves been waiting for you
All my life
My hearts been waiting too

All my life

Ive been wishing on a star
Ive been praying on my knees
Ive got some sly and sexy tricks to show you
Most of all Ill give you anything boy that you need
To keep you right here by my side
I know you
Ill show you

You and only you can make me feel the way I do
You and only you can make it better
You and only you can do the freaky things you do
And Im so into you and thats forever and ever

All my life
My loves been waiting for you
All my life
My hearts been waiting too
Dont you know I need you
And adore you
All my life Ill give to only you


*For my hubbz!!!***  :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

Screw you by Me; dedicated to the bitches I know.

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  woahhhh  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment: ...

----------


## Shikari

Ek din teri rahoun main...frm film niqaab to MS...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Awww...thanks so much for dedicating:$:muah;

----------


## Shikari

u r welcum... :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

[real]http://www.funmaza.com/song.asp?songid=2437[/real]

I want to dedicate dis song...SAATHIYA from the movie Darling..to Shikari:hug2;:hug2;

----------


## Shikari

thanks..it was nice song.. :Smile: ..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u r welcome:giveflower;

----------


## glimmering_candle

wow that's a nice song :Stick Out Tongue: 
sorry maine bhi sun liya!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol...to sunlia ...phir kya howa..

----------


## Shikari

kuch khass nahi hua..par uska mood bhi acha hogaya hoga..

----------


## glimmering_candle

han sahi kaha!

jaise tumhara ho gaya tha :Wink:

----------


## Shikari

haan jee.. dedicate the song *k bin tere* frm film aggar to GC ,MS..and to all my frnds..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks shiki:hug2;

----------


## Shikari

u r welcum...saathiya 2 for u  :Big Grin: ...@ ms..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww...thanks :Smile:

----------


## Shikari

:Smile: ..u welcumm..

----------

